# Waste and overflow's



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I've been using the Watco 601 sch. 40 waste and overflow. I got my hodes catalog today and saw Watts has a sch. 40 type that looks Identical. And is 4.00$ cheaper than the watco's. Anyone used the Watts one's, and what do you think?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I use rapid fit sch 40 waste and overflows. They look similar to the Watts but they have the twist and lift stopper instead of the Watts tip-toe. Sorry I don't have any info on the Watts but aside from the stopper, it looks the same.






Paul


----------

